# Newsletter From Sikhism Philosophy Network



## Admin (Feb 10, 2008)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-3b350e52-00015.css" id="vbulletin_css" /></head><body>Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />The following is latest activity on SPN. We look forward to your visit here.<br /><br />Warm Regards,<br /><br /><br />SPN Administrator<br />Un-subscription Information - <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Un-Check Option : Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Your Password? - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 10-02-2008.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19832">Hukamnama  10th February, 2008</a><br />dhhanaasaree mehalaa 3 ||  / Dhanaasaree, Third Mehla:  /   / har naam dhhan ...</td>	<td>namjap</td>	<td>10-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>8</td>	<td>12:02 PM, 10-02-2008</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19830">black Sikhs?</a><br />check sikhnet.com or other 3HO sites...  there are a few black sikhs out ...</td>	<td>carolineislands</td>	<td>10-02-2008</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>01:36 PM, 10-02-2008</td>	<td>jasleen_kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19829">guru nanak please come back</a><br />I love The call by Jaspreet Singh - it was shot in a town 3 miles away from me, ...</td>	<td>carolineislands</td>	<td>10-02-2008</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>22</td>	<td>10:01 AM, 10-02-2008</td>	<td>Sherab</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19828">Joothaa-Soochaa  Impure-Pure</a><br />ਸਲੋਕ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ ...</td>	<td>Sardara123</td>	<td>10-02-2008</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>30</td>	<td>07:10 AM, 10-02-2008</td>	<td>Sardara123</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19826">List of Sikhi related links</a><br />SIKHISM INFORMATION LINKS  /  / Amrit Bani (http://www.amritbani.com)  / ...</td>	<td>Sherab</td>	<td>09-02-2008</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>11</td>	<td>09:41 PM, 09-02-2008</td>	<td>Sherab</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19822">Easiest way to learn gurmukhi...</a><br />wow! Another upload site. / you can download from gurmatveechar.com as well </td>	<td>Sherab</td>	<td>09-02-2008</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>45</td>	<td>09:48 PM, 09-02-2008</td>	<td>Sherab</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19821">Har Ka Naam</a><br />ਕਉਣ ਤਰਾਜੀ ...</td>	<td>Sardara123</td>	<td>09-02-2008</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>36</td>	<td>08:46 PM, 09-02-2008</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />amarsanghera ji, /   / it was a fine poem. /   /   / Indeed it was a fine poem, ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>419</td>	<td>18635</td>	<td>08:38 PM, 29-01-2008</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />Religion is a virus </td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>384</td>	<td>15673</td>	<td>01:38 PM, 26-01-2008</td>	<td>amarsanghera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>24875</td>	<td>10:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />Sat Nam, everyone, and I am trusting today is finding you all well! / Oh, dear, ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>311</td>	<td>13628</td>	<td>04:19 PM, 25-12-2007</td>	<td>KulwantK</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100">Nanak is the Guru; Nanak is the Lord Himself.</a><br />COMPOSITION AND COLLECTION OF BANI: / These were the years when most of the ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>263</td>	<td>5874</td>	<td>10:14 PM, 05-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19106">Guru and God   No Difference</a><br />sd jIvxu Arjunu Amolu AwjonI sMBau ] / BX BMjnu pr duK invwru Apwru AnµBau ] / ...</td>	<td>Surinder Kaur Cheema</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>256</td>	<td>4000</td>	<td>06:12 PM, 09-02-2008</td>	<td>Sardara123</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18394">Naam Japna</a><br />SHABAD-NAAM-BANI-GURBANI: WHAT IS IT?  / The Shabad dwells deep within the ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>04-12-2007</td>	<td>243</td>	<td>4130</td>	<td>04:02 PM, 04-02-2008</td>	<td>Sikh80</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />body is dust, tattoo it all you want, nothing matters, nothing changes / you are ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>80</td>	<td>25271</td>	<td>06:58 AM, 05-01-2008</td>	<td>amarsanghera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />I STRONGLY AGREE WITH YOU.... My Guru said "rehat piari mujhko sikh piara ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>240</td>	<td>22829</td>	<td>02:17 PM, 14-11-2007</td>	<td>noor_e_khalsa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />very well said Caroline. I am glad there are people who can understand the ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>238</td>	<td>17885</td>	<td>02:32 PM, 25-01-2008</td>	<td>harpreet9</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />YouTube - Giani Sant Singh Maskeen - Birha - Part 1 ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>40</td>	<td>17608</td>	<td>07:54 PM, 21-01-2008</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />If you study Guru Granth Sahib, focus is not on the writers, but on God and ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>131</td>	<td>15704</td>	<td>02:33 PM, 26-11-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />Just because we do not want to follow our Guru we find a Sant here or a Sant ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>170</td>	<td>14846</td>	<td>08:16 PM, 27-12-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />jagaman ji, /   / Psychologically Sikhs have the Guru's backing and that's ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>115</td>	<td>14556</td>	<td>01:28 PM, 22-01-2008</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19807">Aavoo Sajnaa Hau Dekha Darshan Tera Raam</a><br />rwgu sUhI mhlw 1 Gru 3 / <> siqgur pRswid ] / Awvhu sjxw hau dyKw drsnu qyrw rwm ...</td>	<td>Sardara123</td>	<td>08-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19784">Raam Rass Peeaa Re</a><br />gauVI ] / ry mn qyro koie nhI iKMic lyie ijin Bwru ] / ibrK bsyro pMiK ko qYso ...</td>	<td>Sardara123</td>	<td>07-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19774">HUKAMNAMA February 06, 2008, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>06-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19748">Victims find voice via their kids</a><br />CHANDIGARH: Her voice is soft, shy, lilting and straight from the heart as this ...</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>05-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19727">HUKAMNAMA February 04, 2008, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>04-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19718">Trauma: 1984 Episode</a><br />1984 Sikh Genocide: He is ready to nail Sajjan Kumar /  / Posted in: Asia ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>04-02-2008</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19717">Sikh model in Kenneth Cole ad</a><br />Kenneth Cole's new advertisement campaign is called "We all Walk in Different ...</td>	<td>jasleen_kaur</td>	<td>04-02-2008</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1469">cbz1938</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=4717">KiranSingh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=108">ironsingh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=432">sunnysodhi</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=331">Alauddin</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=489">XIII</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=246">kuri_punjaban</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1216">Dawnnymph</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1379">k.a</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1266">harmeet singh</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>895 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1,274 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>11,904 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>5 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

